# dont think husband ever loved me



## Holly jo (Jan 27, 2013)

for 8 now years now, My husband has came and gone. He leaves when he is confronted with the things that he does when we are seperated. He lies to me about talking to women online and looking at sexy web sites. then when he comes home i will find out and confront him. He says he cant handle it that it will never change so he runs off and does the same thing again. He says he loves me but then he does the same things. I admit that i get pretty pissed and light into him when i find this stuff out. i just get mad when he says that its not bad because we were seperated. He admits to lusting in public. Im just so disgusted.


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

And then you do the same thing....sounds like he's cake eating.He won't change,if at all,unless you put a stop to it.


----------



## Holly jo (Jan 27, 2013)

How do i put a stop to it?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Right now he comes and goes as he pleases because your previous history tells him you'll always be there.What he needs to hear,in no uncertain terms is,come clean about your concerns,get some counseling and change his ways or you will divorce him.The thing is,if he is ever completely honest about what he's been up to for 8 years you might not even want him back.


----------

